# Mass on gums, could use some advice!



## Jarmo (Jun 12, 2011)

Leo is just over three years old, and a number of months ago a small mass started to appear on one of his lower teeth. The vet noticed it back then and gave me some thoughts. I've had discussions with three other vets since then, and I need some help making a decision. 

While it was still small, the first vet said that it could be something completely normal, maybe a stick went into his gums or something little. If it continued to grow, it could be benign, but that was unlikely and it would probably be malignant. She said the best course of action would be to wait and see if it got worse. If it got bigger, it would probably be okay but if it became ugly to bring him in. 

Fast forward a few months and I brought him back in because of the small increase in size of the mass. I spoke with this doctor twice over the course of three months as it continued to grow and her opinion was the same each time. She stated that at this point it was definitely cancerous. She stated that many times after completely removing masses like this, it triggers something and they become super aggressive and the dog doesn't have much longer to live afterwards. 

She stated that if it was benign, it would likely be fine to leave it there. If it was malignant, Leo wouldn't have a great survival rate, especially if they cut the whole mass off. Her opinion was that the best option would be to pay several hundred dollars to have a small slice of the mass removed and sent for biopsy and at least that way I know what the deal is. At that point I could remove it if it was benign, or just count the days if it wasn't.

Finally, I talked to another doctor more recently (who was younger, and was working at more of a 'chain' clinic - Was a bit hesitant to take his advice, plus he was a great deal more expensive) who simply suggested having the mass removed, sending it for biopsy, and moving from there.

The mass is starting to move towards the back of the tooth, and I'm worried that at this point removing it would definitely require removing the tooth and a large part of the jaw as well. I think that would be in Leo's best interests, even though it would make for frugal living for a few months. I'm thinking about taking the last doctors advice, since the mass has shown to not stop growing. Though I'm worried of what adverse affects it may have on my friend. Any suggestions?


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't have any advice for you but I am very sorry to hear that you and Leo are going through this. Sending positive thoughts and best wishes!


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

You need to get that tested. Better be safe then sorry. When my last golden had her teeth cleaned. They found a small mass under her tongue. It was removed and tested. It was benign.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a tough one. I would also say to have it tested and take it from there.

My passed on lab mix had a growth on his gums above a tooth about 3 years ago. We opted to have it removed and he got a dental cleaning at the same time. The mass was sent off and came back as "pre-cancerous". We had clean margins and he never had a problem with it again. 

I know it is after the fact, but I think your vet should have removed it when it was still little.

Now, I think testing it, getting the results and seeing an oncologist if it comes back as cancer would be the course of action to take.

Good luck!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry you've found yourself in this position. My Bonnie had a mass that sounds very similar, I had it removed but did not remove the jaw as she was almost 13 years old. Didn't think she'd handle it well. It came back Osteosarcoma, she had two wonderful months of swimming and hiking every day. She even swam and hike the day she passed. The tumor had grown back so big, she could not longer eat.
If Leo is otherwise healthy, I would remove the jaw needed. Others here have done that with a good outcome. There is a young dog on facebook, that recently had that done and is doing well. If I can find the name, I will get it to you so you can try to get some input from her. Best of luck to you and Leo, enjoy every moment you get, and keep us posted. Belly rubs to Leo, and Hugs to you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry you are facing this, especially as you dont yet have a name for what Leo might be facing. I would argue strenuously to put your dog on antihistamines for the biopsy, but go ahead and see what it is and what stage it is before doing a big surgery. You will have a much better chance to fight, if you know what your enemy is and if you have time to find a skilled surgeon if that is what is needed. I am so sorry you have all this worry, and I hope it turns out that Leo's mass is benign.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Would it be possible to get a referral to a oncologist? Without knowing what it is, we're all just guessing. An oncologist can maybe do a needle biopsy and look at the cells on a microscope to see at least that much. General practice vets are not as familiar with all the options regarding a mass, cancerous or not. To find an oncologist try using: www.avma.org or get a referral from your vet. The sooner you know the better.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> Would it be possible to get a referral to a oncologist? Without knowing what it is, we're all just guessing. An oncologist can maybe do a needle biopsy and look at the cells on a microscope to see at least that much. General practice vets are not as familiar with all the options regarding a mass, cancerous or not. To find an oncologist try using: www.avma.org or get a referral from your vet. The sooner you know the better.


I absolutely agree with this suggestion. A section needs to be biopsied, but definitely go to a oncology specialist to have it done. Soon, like now.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

If I was you I would go with the biopsy and find out what you are dealing with.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Any updates on your boy?


----------



## Jarmo (Jun 12, 2011)

It's been a rough two weeks from this post, but good news all around! 

The doctor was hopeful on the phone before the surgery, and a little bit less so after seeing the mass. He said he was going to need to take Leo's tooth (right before the molar) that the mass was growing on. I received a call later that day, saying that the area was pretty bad and judging by what he saw in there, and from the X-ray things were not looking hopeful. 

However, there was no point getting too worked up without hearing the official verdict from the radiologist. We waited for the biopsy, and ultimately it was a benign growth. He says that it very well may grow back in the mouth, but it isn't metastasizing elsewhere. I just need to keep a lookout, catch it early, and give more money to the vet  

All in all, we're a very happy bunch. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What great news that it was benign!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear it was benign, prayers he doesn't have any more growths.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry I was too late to see this thread to be of help but I remember Boomer had a mass on his gum pop up within a week.
The veterinarian said no benign tumor ever pops up that quickly and gave a grave prognosis.
We had it removed and the biopsy showed - surprise! - Epulis - a benign tumor growing on a stalk that I think depending on where it originates, recurs if originating from bone but not removed from bone.
It never did recur but I had never heard of that before. It took me a long time and Google searching to remember the name of it.
01 Epulis - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------

